# Shuddering with Nissan X Trail



## shazim (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi. Someone ask that I post this here.

I bought a Nissan X Trail 2014 Model recently and I am having a problem where the vehicle is vibrating, chugging sometimes at low speeds : 20kmph to 40kmph when accelerating.

Any suggestions on fixing this problem ?
Possible software update ?

NT 32 - 008105
TDRNRPZT32.....
MR20 1997 cc

Thanks in advance.


----------

